# Reapplying for Permanent Residence



## kccc (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm reapplying for PR under skilled worker class. Appreciate some advice:

1) is it better to put an email address in the IMM0008 generic form or skip that and let them mail to you using the snail mail - unless they courier to you ?

2) In Schedule 1, could I request to use the same file number previously , so I could more easily follow up ? Is this advisable ?

3) I noted in the EG7 - I should send the application forms to CIO office in Canada, but the Visa office specific instructions document says that I can mail my application plus my supporting documents to the Visa Section in the Canada High Comm in Kuala Lumpur. Or should I still just submit to the CIO in Canada as I did before and await instructions ?

thanks in advance!
K


----------

